# Mit Spaß in die Woche - Fotografen x 15



## krawutz (23 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (23 Juli 2012)

nett


----------



## dörty (23 Juli 2012)

Bei dem letzten Bild hätte er vorher Namensschilder verteilen sollen.
Danke.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich fast Beömmelt :thx:​


----------



## elwood100 (23 Juli 2012)

Ja, das Letzte ist das Beste


----------



## comatron (24 Juli 2012)

Ist doch interessant, was es so für Blickwinkel gibt.


----------

